# Planning for next year and beyond



## VonHess (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry in advance for the long post

I live in the se US (NC) and want to plan 3 or 4 short snowboard trips out west for next year. I have been to Vail, Breck, Whistler, Jackson, St. Moritz and a couple of others. I’ve also been to the Salt Lake area but during the summer-loved the area. 
My short trips usually consist of 2 days flying there and back and 3 days on the slopes. My work allows me a lot of flexibility, many times I’ve started my trips early or midweek because it is cheaper. I’m not super picky when it comes to accommodations- I usually stay at the cheapest place that’s close to the lifts/gondola. Next week I’m going to Heavenly in Tahoe staying at a $40 per night motel that is 2 blocks from the gondola. I doubt I would be open to a hostel or the like-maybe when I was younger.
The airfare and the lift tickets are where I’m looking to save a few bucks. I know there are season passes that allow for several mountains across the country. I’m wondering if 3 or 4 short trips per year would justify getting one of these passes. I’m looking for any suggestions on what season pass to get and when to buy it and if anyone knows of any better way to arrange the air fare other than the usual punching in scenarios on Expedia, Orbitz etc?
Any other tips that maybe I haven’t thought of? All inclusive etc? Also, my experience has been with the bigger resort areas but being from NC even the smaller hills out west are going to seem big to me. Any suggestions for cheap mountains near a major airport that I may not have heard of?


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

so it looks like you ride about 9-12 days a season. Local epic pass may be what you need. Around April it will go on sale for the next season and that will be the lowest price to buy it at. It will pay for it itself on Day 5 and give you access to resorts in Tahoe, Colorado and Park City.

I've found that checking Southwest.com has the best deals in my area as they allow two free bags(I need a bag for clothes and my snowboard bag). I see you are in NC, how close to Atlanta are you? I've noticed that sometimes its more cost efficient to fly SW out of Atlanta vs Birmingham or Nashville for me.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Do the trips have to be several and short? Seems to me that with the high expense of airfare versus other costs if possible stay more days instead and do less flying? 

I had to book my mom in law a last minute flight a few months back. Did the whole flight w flexible days +\- 3 day crap shoot thing on many websites. Then I called a travel agent and they had a good price even with the minor fee for their service. I knew it was a good price cause I had aleady done a ton of pricing out myself so I recommend an agent but only if you are smart about it and know what is fair...my mom went thru a travel agent as well and trusted them did not do her own homework and I can tell she got totally hosed.


----------



## VonHess (Feb 16, 2016)

BarrettDSP said:


> so it looks like you ride about 9-12 days a season. Local epic pass may be what you need. Around April it will go on sale for the next season and that will be the lowest price to buy it at. It will pay for it itself on Day 5 and give you access to resorts in Tahoe, Colorado and Park City.
> 
> I've found that checking Southwest.com has the best deals in my area as they allow two free bags(I need a bag for clothes and my snowboard bag). I see you are in NC, how close to Atlanta are you? I've noticed that sometimes its more cost efficient to fly SW out of Atlanta vs Birmingham or Nashville for me.


I'm near Charlotte, about 3 hrs from Atlanta. The Epic pass may be what I end up going with. I'm assuming it starts at about $500-$600?


----------



## VonHess (Feb 16, 2016)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Do the trips have to be several and short? Seems to me that with the high expense of airfare versus other costs if possible stay more days instead and do less flying?
> 
> I had to book my mom in law a last minute flight a few months back. Did the whole flight w flexible days +\- 3 day crap shoot thing on many websites. Then I called a travel agent and they had a good price even with the minor fee for their service. I knew it was a good price cause I had aleady done a ton of pricing out myself so I recommend an agent but only if you are smart about it and know what is fair...my mom went thru a travel agent as well and trusted them did not do her own homework and I can tell she got totally hosed.


I'd like to stay longer but my work dictates more frequent short trips vs longer trips.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Ya, figured :S Sorry!


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Epic Local Pass for this season was $579 if bought in April, 2015. I put $49 down in April and paid the balance in the fall. Not sure if prices will go up (they went up $30 I think for 2015/16 season so might stay there for a couple years).

Just note that the Local Pass has some blackout dates for the major holidays. if you ride those days, you'll have to pay half price for the daily lift ticket. If you plan to travel for those holidays, may be worth the full Epic Pass.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Several passes for next season have already gone on sale, Epic Pass, Rocky Mountain Super Pass and Mountain Collective.

I'm actually thinking I'm going to not renew my Epic Local and get the Rocky Mountain Super Pass next year as it works out better for my family as right now it gives a free kids pass with an adult pass, plus there are some places on it I've always wanted to go.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

The Epic is Pricey, but allows you to ski free each time. I've had the Epic and the Mountain Collective. That said, I am picky about my mountains. Mountain Collective gives me a better selection of mountains (I prefer snowmass to Vail and Snowbird to PC/Canyons and Squaw/Alpine to Heavenly/Northstar) The only downfall is that Kirkwood is on the Epic not the Mountain Collective.)

Personally, I prefer to Mountain Collective. 

As for easy travels. One thing that is Nice about SLC is that you can usually get 3/4 of a day on the mountain the day you arrive or the day you leave in SLC. The commute from mountain to airport is pretty awesome and quick.


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

you sound like me. I travel twice a year and do about 4-5 days each time at the most.
SLC is really great, we were able to do 3 different mountains 3 days we were there since they were so closed to each other.
I did solitude, brighton, and snowbird.
I know your pain!


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm planning the Kind of trip described by the OP. Same setup. I live near a big airport and I've got 5 days to do the whole thing. So what's the best in and out destination for me leaving March 28? Sorry for thread hijack but it seems at least tangentially related.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I travel out west 3 times a season and I've found that flying into Salt Lake is normally the best overall experience. SLC is about an hour from 14 different ski resorts, easier drive to most places and is typically cheaper when you add everything up.

Flying into Denver you will drive about 1 1/2-2 hours to most places people go to unless you go to someplace like Aspen, Crested Butte, Telluride or Wolf Creek. I've typically found that when I go somewhere in Colorado my overall trip costs are the most expensive of anywhere I've been(except if you go to Wolf Creek).

You can also fly into Reno, NV if you want to hit the Tahoe Resorts which are about 45mins to 2hr drive depending where you want go. Depending where you stay lodging can be cheap but I prefer the snow in Utah or Colorado over the Sierra Cement.

As you can see, it really depends what you are looking for to decide what would be best for you. Maybe give us some more details, like you overall budget for the trip, are you interested in nightlife, will you rent a car or need shuttle service, etc.


----------



## VonHess (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, SLC is definitely on my radar for how close the resorts are to the airport. Just got back from Tahoe. The good thing about that area is there are still a lot of cheap hotels close to the Heavenly Gondola (which was closed all of my 3 days due to wind :crying: Still had a good 3 days though). I am looking into the Epic pass. I think I may get the one a couple of tiers below the Epic. It allows unlimited days at a lot of resorts and some days at places that I'd only go once a year if at all. Also includes a couple of resorts in the SLC area- Park City, Canyons I think. From what I am hearing, those two are connected now and the place is huge.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

VonHess said:


> Yes, SLC is definitely on my radar for how close the resorts are to the airport. Just got back from Tahoe. The good thing about that area is there are still a lot of cheap hotels close to the Heavenly Gondola (which was closed all of my 3 days due to wind :crying: Still had a good 3 days though). I am looking into the Epic pass. I think I may get the one a couple of tiers below the Epic. It allows unlimited days at a lot of resorts and some days at places that I'd only go once a year if at all. Also includes a couple of resorts in the SLC area- Park City, Canyons I think. From what I am hearing, those two are connected now and the place is huge.


I live in Alabama and have bought the Epic Local pass the past few years and it works great for me as my trips never are around the blackout dates. Sorry to hear about Heavenly being closed but I hope you got to ride at Kirkwood, that was my favorite when we went. My family and I are flying out on Saturday for a week at Park City and am looking forward to it, I went last year as well but there was no new snow the week I was there and it looks like we may get one this year next week.

I'm probably going to buy the Rocky Mountain Super Pass for next season, its a little cheaper, comes with a free pass for my son and plus I would like to mix it up next season and go to a few places I haven't been before.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a little FYI, they put a new hostel up in Minturn that is about $70 a night. free shuttle service to Vail and Beave.....

The Bunkhouse - Hostel in Vail, CO


----------

